# Hiya



## sharon Gough (Oct 12, 2011)

hi everyone, 
im sharon and im a member of the nmc. I know iv met some people on here at nmc shows. glad to finally get on here. look forward to chatting to you all, and seeing you at swindon show for anyone who is going


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Sharon, nice to see you on here. Welcome to FMB and I'll see you at Swindon!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Well hello there mum. Lol glad ur on here now. U can finally chat to all the other breeders and nmc members. Next step is to get u on the nmc facebook page  x


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------

